# Do any of you ladies have a charm bracelet?



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 1, 2016)

After reading the thread Fur posted I got to thinking about old jewelry. I received a charm bracelet in the 7th grade for a Christmas gift. I have added to it ever since. I really don't wear it much,kind of heavy, but enjoy looking at it from time to time. My whole life is on it. I hope you can make out some of the charms. Not shown is my bird, our house, a marriage charm, baby carriage, my nurses cap,state of NJ ,The frame has the grand kids in it ,one on each side. The Beagle was my first dog, the kitty is in a basket, and a mix master that really spins because of my love for cooking. and there are many others. The pin and earrings  belonged to my Grandma. I remember her wearing it when I was very little. The fish locket came from my Uncle who sent it to me while he was stationed in Germany. They are made of a very heavy type of plastic material. There is a name for this but I can't remember,maybe Lucite???


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2016)

I never had a charm bracelet Ruth, but I think yours is very nice!  Lovely charms and I really like the kitty in the basket.


----------



## Carla (Aug 1, 2016)

Yes, have one. In my jewelry box. Sterling silver. Not as many charms as you have, it must be heavy!


----------



## jujube (Aug 1, 2016)

I had one back in the 1960's; I remember making an awful racket with it.  It was stolen from my dorm room in college....bummed out, I was.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 2, 2016)

I had one as a child, but never kept up with it.


----------



## IKE (Aug 2, 2016)

Mama doesn't need a charm bracelet.......heck, she's always got me (Prince Charming) hanging on her arm.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 2, 2016)

Last year on my birthday, my best friend gave me one of those charm bracelets with the matching friend pieces, I'd take a picture and post it if I can find it.  Seems with all this crazy sorting and packing, I've for the first time since receiving it, misplaced it among the chaos.  I sure hope I find it soon.  ops1:


----------



## Myquest55 (Aug 2, 2016)

I still have my sterling charm bracelet and I recently bought another one that had beachy charms with beads and sea glass.  I actually wear them both once in a while, although not together.  They're fun!


----------



## AprilT (Aug 2, 2016)

Thank goodness, I found my bracelet, right on my desk under a bunch of papers.  :turnaround::banana:


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 2, 2016)

I had one but I couldn't tell you what happened to it.


----------



## Raven (Aug 2, 2016)

I was given a charm bracelet in the seventies as a gift.
Each charm has a special meaning to me.  I don't have a lot of charms, ten I think, 
although I haven't worn it for awhile.  
I wish they would come back in fashion.


----------



## chic (Aug 6, 2016)

I don't have a charm bracelet and never had one. Pandora (pictured) has some nice ones but they're so expensive. Not like the old skool charm bracelets.


----------



## tortiecat (Aug 6, 2016)

My daughter has her grandmother's charm bracelet.
The bracelet and the charms are all gold.
Worth a pretty penny to-day!


----------



## Wilberforce (Nov 18, 2016)

An old post but worth a bump/

Yes I di. I was started with a silever one when I was a child which is full both sides of the links, then when I was 21 my father started me with a gold one which  is also full both sides now and I do wear them. not o much the silver one/

I do like to look at them though I can remember what each charm was for.

They are a bit special to me and I have started about 8 little girls on their own over the years


----------

